# 2X MECA & IASCA (SQ ONLY) 5/2/15 VACAVILLE , CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

i really wish these didn't always fall on days i am traveling


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I may try to make this one. However, with a baby due 5 day prior, that might not happen.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I should be able to make this


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Woohoo, I'll be there too!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Jazzi said:


> Woohoo, I'll be there too!


SWEET! I wanna hear the new gear. You're gonna kill it!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Going to be going down in two weeks.......

Who's going to make it?

I'll be there judging and competing.........


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Going to be going down in two weeks.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really bummed that something came up and I'm gonna miss this one...first CA SQ event I won't make this season. 

Have fun everyone, and I hope to catch some of you at the the next one.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

read the date wrong!  Looking forward to the next cali event. Maybe I will have enough time to get my front stage in...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Next show is 6/13/15 in Fresno. I will be making a post shortly


----------

